# Pewter & solid Cherry - Pen Display Case 23



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's another of my design pen storage case#23. This one holds ten(10) pens of any size under the sun. Constructed around the solid pewter picture frame that easily allows you to insert a favourite 5"x7" photograph. Finished in tung oil to allow the natural grains of the wood to show through. Hope you like my effort and thanks for any comment(s) that you may wish to post here.


----------



## toyotaman (Jun 2, 2012)

Great looking case. Those should sell like hotcakes.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hold a photo on the top, and great turnings inside...very cool thinking!!!



Does the lid self hold, or is the stick necessary?









Scott (metal works too) B


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 3, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Hold a photo on the top, and great turnings inside...very cool thinking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott. The stick has been added in case you want to display the pens in the open lid position. Not a necessity but I added this feature to make the case more versatile. It can be easily removed in case it acts as a distraction.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 3, 2012)

That is very cool, and a great concept.   I also think it would be sharp with just glass in the picture frame so that you could see the real pens.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous! That is a great idea and execution. Classy and understated.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice box. 
Well done Peter. 
Do you aim this as a collectors box or one for pens on sale?  
Phil


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 4, 2012)

Phil Hansen said:


> Nice box.
> Well done Peter.
> Do you aim this as a collectors box or one for pens on sale?
> Phil




Thanks Phil. This is destined for the "collectors" market. I can't make these in large quantities and expect to get paid a rea$onable amount.


----------



## tkbarron (Jun 4, 2012)

SWEET BOX!!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 6, 2012)

great looking box, what did you use for the insert to hold the pens? It almost looks like that courgated roofing stuff.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 6, 2012)

jd99 said:


> great looking box, what did you use for the insert to hold the pens? It almost looks like that courgated roofing stuff.



Hi Danny,

I make my own inserts to hold pens. Use MDF and I use my router with a 'bull nose' bit to cut the grooves. The MDF is then covered with a self adhesived white felt that I purchased from McMater-Carr.


----------

